# Blue Eyed minis vs Brown eyed minis



## MBhorses (Nov 7, 2006)

We would like to know how many folks prefer blue eye minis over brown eye minis? Also does the judges look at he brown eyed better then the blue eyed minis in shows?For breeding do you prefer blue eyed or brown eyed minis.We are thinking of getting a blue eyed pinto somedayWe know that comformation, bloodlines and all of the above is coming to play in your decisions.Also please give the reasons why you prefer one over the other.Also for those who have minis farms, whice one sells better the blue eyed or brown eyed minis?Also you can show pictures of reason as well.






thanks melissa


----------



## justjinx (Nov 7, 2006)

I own both blue-eyed and brown-eyed minis. No preference here really. I do see alot of ads asking for blue-eyed minis. Our black and white pinto filly with blue eyes (in my avatar) does VERY well in color classes but i do not know if any of it has to do with her blue eyes though they really stand out! jennifer :saludando:

avatar: *Pondlakes Simply Irresistable CJS*


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 7, 2006)

I have both as well and I love them both the same. Each is charming in his own way. The brown eyed boy has a wonderfully calm looking eye and a teddy bear appearance. The blue eyed boy is striking and his eyes are very unique. I love blue eyed horses, but then I also love Pintos with white faces!



:


----------



## R&K Miniatures (Nov 7, 2006)

I have never owned a horse with blue eyes but I love how they look. All of my minis have those beautiful warm chocolate brown eyes and I consider them just as special. I think it really is in the eye of the beholder to which one is more beautiful. As far as selling goes - I wouldn't know! =)

Katie


----------



## strass (Nov 7, 2006)

Personally, it makes little difference to me. Colors of eyes and coats is the last thing I look at. I do have 1 stallion with blue eyes and I think it completes his "look", but it's not really important.

I will caution you though: While some people prefer it, certain Judges (expecially with a Hackney background) aren't crazy about the blue eyes or a lot of white hair.

However, those that focus on conformation first don't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess i will be the different...

I LOVE BLUE EYES!!!!!!



:



:



:

I wont turn down a brown eyed horse just because of eye color, but blue eyes will make me more interested in a horse right off the bat! Of course conformation comes in first but blue eyes just takes the cake for me!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 7, 2006)

:



: We love blue eyes as well. We don't have a blue eyed mini at this time, but do have a big horse with one blue eye. The big horse was born this year, after she was born, we fell in love with the blue eyes. My children love the blue eyed horses.




:



:

take care,

melissa


----------



## wrenhart (Nov 7, 2006)

Iam glad you asked this question...I was going to buy a blue eyed filly weanling and her eyes freaked me out! I love brown eyed anything and have a stallion with a partial blue eye and I love that on him.... so I think I will grow to love blue eyes but not just yet...



Thanks for asking, Ren






LC Dakota OSO 11 year AMHR stallion 38 inches


----------



## RainSong (Nov 7, 2006)

Personally, it's more then just eye color for me. I'm not overly fond of bald-faced, blue-eyed horses, although I have seen a few I'm ok with or like. If I'm not looking at confo, it's more coloration then just eye color that strikes me.

Although the odd-eyed horses can really through you! Odd-eye animals of all kinds do it. Our blue merle Aussie pup has one blue and one brown, and my goodness it took awhile to get used to- and still freaks me out on occasion! Like when she's lying there and seems asleep, and then you see this crystal blue eye staring at you :lol: It's weird, to, because the blue is sorrounded by black!

I've seen some striking blue-eyes on light colored horses, and I've also seen those spooky blues... it's kind of odd, since it's just a color...


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a brown eyed dam and brown eyed sire this year throw a one blue eye and one brown eye filly, after that we fell in love with the blue eyes. We also love our brown eyes as just as must.Alot of the horse makes your decision as well not just the eyes.

take care,

melissa


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 7, 2006)

My mother and I both strongly prefer brown eyes, although blue eyes won't prevent us from buying a horse we otherwise like. And we both agree with RainSong--bald faces are NOT our thing! Blue eyes aren't quite so bad (in our opinion) if they are surrounded by color on the horse's head, rather than white hair/pink skin.

We have one mare with a partial blue eye, one filly with two blue eyes, and a stallion with two blue eyes. I don't have any pictures that really show their eyes, but here are the horses:

Redrock C Me Now, our junior stallion with two blue eyes:






Reflections What A Star, pictured here as a foal but she's now a yearling, she has two blue eyes:






Redrock Neon Starlight, our broodmare with a partial blue eye:


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2006)

I like both, really. If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with brown eyes. My horses now all have dark eyes, except my Rowdy bred mare, Hope, who has a partial blue eye and a perlino mare, Double, who is coming to me from Erica.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 7, 2006)

I love all my horses but its very clear that I have a strong facination with blue eyed horses. I use them in my art and love their mystique!


----------



## Lauralee (Nov 7, 2006)

I like both~

But I prefer blue eyes ...


----------



## Summer storm101 (Nov 7, 2006)

i love both blue and brown eyed horses.



: Here is my 3 yr/old mare Amore Dun In Style with 2 blue eyes



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 7, 2006)

When buying a mini, to me eye colour couldn't mean less! I never look at that. I have 1 mini w/ 2 blue eyes and 3 other minis w/ brown and 4 large horses w/brown. Plain and simple, IMHO anyway.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 7, 2006)

Conformation and disposition are number one important, I do like blue eyes, but do not like bald faces. I have a very plain gelding with a blaze...light sorrel, no fascinating markings and kinda a large head/ears...but then you come to those dark blue eyes and something changes...he is no longer "ordinary" if you know what I mean. If he had brown eyes, it just wouldn't be the same. This horse is not ordinary to someone who knows him, he has the best disposition I've ever seen, but to just look at him, you might pass him over if it weren't for his beautiful eyes...


----------



## Ferin (Nov 7, 2006)

I love both blue and brown eyes.



:

This is our mare, Skyler, who has 1 blue and 1 brown eye. I love how it looks on her!






And this is her colt, Stetson, from last year with 2 blue eyes. They are the softest blue eyes I have every seen.


----------



## Koko (Nov 7, 2006)

I myself love the blue eyed minis, perhaps because you don't see them as often in ancient lesson horses.  That or 1) I'm biased because of my own bright blue eyes or 2) There's an odd gene for us paint loving people that I got from Mom and Grandma. :lol:


----------



## Gena (Nov 7, 2006)

We have owned both blue and brown eyed horses and love both! In our experience, when we sold a horse people were more interested in the horses conformation, bite, if legs were straight, disposition etc. than the eye color.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Although blue eyes are nice, I usually perfer horses with brown eyes. Probably just because I perfer solid colored horses though.




:









:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

I have one blue eyed colt that will be our future herdsire. Although the blue eyes or not doesn't help me decide whether or not I will buy a horse I still find them very facinating. I absolutely love his blue eyes, he got them from his sire SHM IM TU KOOL!

Knight Stars Kool Kowboy:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I love both too, BUT OH I will stop dead in my tracks for a blue eyed mini!!!!! Probably why I also raise rare Blue-eyed white donkeys!



:



:



:



:

Now there are sooo many out there that I have come in contact that don't like blue eyes, I have asked people when inquiring on a horse if it has blue eyes and they come back and say NO!!! like it would be a bad thing!haha

I love the different colors of blue eyes too, dark light, half brown half blue it is really neat I think!



:


----------



## kaykay (Nov 7, 2006)

Its always been my theory that some dont like blue eyed horses as they look too human LOL. I myself love them and own a lot of blue eyed horses.

Heres my flirt due to foal early March!!


----------



## Devon (Nov 7, 2006)

Blue. :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 8, 2006)

So here's the real kicker question...

Those of you who do NOT like blue eyed horses - do your spouses have blue eyes?



:

Lets hear!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope! I don't have a problem with them in people, though, just animals. My brother's dog has a partial blue eye, and I think it's kind of freaky, LOL!



MiniHoofBeats said:


> So here's the real kicker question...
> 
> Those of you who do NOT like blue eyed horses - do your spouses have blue eyes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandee (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with ThreeC, I would prefer brown eyes but blue eyes would not keep me from buying that "perfect horse". IMO the brown eyes are just softer. The blue reminds me of the white exposed eyes that say,"I'm really scared".


----------



## luckymeacres (Nov 8, 2006)

Vote for blue eyes here



:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of blue eyes in horses, not sure why. I love them in cats and goats, but not in dogs and horses! Guess I'm just weird 

Jessi


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2006)

All my life, being around horses (big ones) it was always brown eyes for me!

Although we have a mostly pinto herd, they all had brown eyes too. Then I went nuts for a little stallion and we got him. (Spuds)






He had a bald face and blue eyes, and it was through him that I fell in love with blue eyes! I got used to them. Then we lost him and I went in search of another boy with blue eyes.

We now have Lotto



: He has blue eyes.






We bought a few mares for Lotto (Taxi and Muffin) and they have blue eyes too.

Taxi






Muffin






We also have 2 Spuds daughters with blue eyes and a colt with blue eyes.

Then we bought Topper from Dona and he has one one each!






I do buy horses with brown or blue eyes, makes no difference. I don't buy for eye color.

Conformation Yup!



:

After rambling on........Yup, I do like blue eyes! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Beccy (Nov 12, 2006)

There is something really lovely about big dark eyes, so brown are great, but I do have to say that I have always been a sucker for blue eyes. I just love them!



:

Have to agree though - eye colour would never be a reason for me to buy or not buy any horse.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 12, 2006)

I like both Brown Eyes and Blue Eyes, but I am drawn to Blue Eyes. However when I see a horse I like and it does happen to have Blue Eyes I usually prefer a Large Blaze/Apron, BUT I do like them to have eyeliner around the eyes if they have a Large Blaze/Apron Face. I have heard there are to many problems associated with Blue Eyed Bald Face Horse with no Eyeliner.



:

My stallion here has a Half Apron face with 2 Blue Eyes and he does have Eyeliner on the white side of his face.

My Mares here have both Brown and Blue Eyes and most are Pinto or Genetic Pinto.

I look at conformation first and then body and eye color, but I am drawn to dark colored minis, but I do have 3 Silver Bays here in 3 different shades and all three are Pintos Genetically speaking.



:

Here is my 4 year old 34" Stallion who was very fat when I took these.

I love his head



: and he was my "diamond in the rough" so to speak



: when I bought him in "04" he was a rack of bones but I saw through all the hair and bones.



: and saw what he could be.



: There is quite a story that goes with him and I am proud to be his mommy and he never has worry about going to another bad home EVER. He will be gelded and stay here forever if I ever find my DREAM Black and White Overo stallion.



:

This is my Monty: His first crop of foals born this year were very nice and all were Pinto and most had Blue Eyes even out of non-pinto mares.











Sorry if the pictures are so big :no:

Jeri


----------



## S Bar P (Nov 12, 2006)

I love blue eyes! We own two stallions with blue eyes - a black overo (that has the perfect face markings that keep the black around his eyes) and a perlino pinto. They have given us a few with blue eyes, too, but not all. Maybe I like blue eyes because I realize the "wild and fun" pinto color patterns come hand in hand with the blue eyes. I do prefer to show a solid colored horse just because the white is so difficult to keep bright. I was told by a reputable judge that the color swirls and lines of the pinto horse often deceive them as they look the horses over in a line up. One pinto swoop in the wrong place can give the horse a pot belly or droopy topline and if the judges judge too quickly they could miss your good horse. :saludando:






This is S Bar P's Heza Cut Above. He has two bright blue eyes, coming from his perlino pinto sire.


----------



## Becky (Nov 12, 2006)

I breed for loud colored pintos and blue eyes are a plus! I do think some judges don't like blue eyes, depending on their large breed background, but a good horse is a good horse regardless of eye color!

All of my breeding stallions have at least one blue eye and many of my mares are blue eyed as well. I love having blue eyed foals!

Here is an example of blue eyes and a bad hair day! I love this picture of Redrock C Me Now, now owned by Stephanie White, Three C Farm.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 12, 2006)

Since I 'cut my horse teeth' in the arabian world which REALLY frowns on blue eyes I was strongly against them until I became exposed to blue eyes in the pintos.....large and small. Now I think there is nothing more striking than bright blue eyes on a dark head!






This is Reflectuions Ultimate Cowboy CBY. The pic doesn't really show up his blue eyes very well, but in real life I think they are stunning. He now lives up north with Steffanie!

This is another one with two wonderful blue eyes and again I don't have pictures that really show them off....Reflections Star Bright






The thing I find so interesting is how they can skip a generation. I wonder if they can skip more than one generation?????? Star Bright's sire and dam both have brown eyes....her grandsire on her dams has 2 blues...so does Star Bright. As far as I know there are no blue eyes in Skipper's or Cowboy's pedigrees.

I wish the stud books would list eye color!

SUCH pretty blue eyed horses on this subject! I love looking at them!

Charlotte

p.s. I forgot....S Bar P, who is that pretty stallion (?) on your post? I couldn't access your web site.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Nov 12, 2006)

I LOVE the blue eyes! I had a few spot app mare with the clearest blue eyes that just sucked me in. Then is my baby--Moondancer. It is hard to think of her as not a baby even though she is 5 years old now. Her sire is all Van Lo bred and a blue eyed overo.


----------



## hairicane (Nov 12, 2006)

I really like blue eyes but I also think one reason is that I know the color genetics are there if I see blue eyes show up. I like the flashy colors and breed for them along with conformation and bloodlines I personally like. So to me blue eyes equal pinto/overo. I also have buyers that come to me wanting blue eyes as I have so many. Sometimes I get the solid color big horse backgrounds folks here and they dont like blue eyes at all, to each his own.

Here are just a few of ours. First is our loudest overo filly born this year, what a doll!






This is her pretty splash overo mom, Skittles.






This is the proud Dad, Cisco, a frame overo.






This is another blue eyed Cisco son who is a black with the cream gene tovero.






And for something different here are 2 blue eyed leopard appys, mom carries the cream gene and maybe splash too






Here is the same leopard colt pictured above but u can see his eyes better in this pix. His eyes are beautiful. To the right is his half brother same sire with brown eyes.






Here is a black blue eyed filly from the same appy mom above. This filly is now a yearling and everyone that comes here tries to buy her. She is very striking looking being jet black with 2 bright blue eyes.


----------



## RainSong (Nov 12, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> So here's the real kicker question...
> 
> Those of you who do NOT like blue eyed horses - do your spouses have blue eyes?
> 
> ...


Hubby has blue-grey, Nathan has grey-blue... both their eyes (and mine) change colors, Nathan's have been soem amazing shades of blue. We loved it







HaazeMinis said:


> I like both Brown Eyes and Blue Eyes, but I am drawn to Blue Eyes. However when I see a horse I like and it does happen to have Blue Eyes I usually prefer a Large Blaze/Apron, BUT I do like them to have eyeliner around the eyes if they have a Large Blaze/Apron Face. I have heard there are to many problems associated with Blue Eyed Bald Face Horse with no Eyeliner.
> 
> 
> 
> :



I know in cats, dogs, and other animals... alot of the time if you have white without the eyeliner, you can have issues with sunburn and such around the eyes. We had a cat who was a calico, one eye mostly outlined, the other not really marked. Every summer that un-lined eye would become inflamed and bright pink from the sun. I always threatened to pin her down and finish her makup job. We were always asking her when she was going to finish putting on her eyeliner, too 

I love wide blazes, but not aprons/balds so much. It's really a horse-by-horse thing, and honestly... eye color wouldn't keep me from buying a horse I liked


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 12, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR POSTING. I WISH I KNEW HOW TO MAKE A POLL OF THE BLUE EYES VS THE BROWN EYES TO GET A BETTER IDEAL OF THE COUNT ON EACH. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO POST A POLL LIKE THAT.

THANKS melissa :saludando:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know how to post a poll but I am a big sucker for huuuuge liquidey brown eyes and I fall equally hard for those baby blues if either are attached to a well built horse! :lol:


----------



## misfitminis (Nov 12, 2006)

2 of my mares have dark brown eyes, 1 mare has very light brown eyes (judges always comment that they don't see light brown eyes that often~she is also grullo, & my 6 week old colt has dark blue eyes (we think he's going to be grullo as well but he may keep us guessing until next year :new_shocked: ) oh and my husband has blue eyes


----------



## Getitia (Nov 12, 2006)

My favorite are bright crystal blue eyes surrounded by a large dark area -




: this year about 2/3 rds of our pinto foals had one or more blue eyes. Yep - they are my favorite for sure



:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 12, 2006)

Heres a pair of eyes for you Getitia! :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been thinking about this and going back and forth. I'm go more for solid colored horses but i like the blue eyes. I was always told that horses with blue eyes were generally smarter and i have to say, i blew that off to some point. Currently two of our miniatures have blue eyes and i have to say they are two of the smartest horses i have ever owned. Maybe i should google that and see what i can find ..? hmm

I own LTD's White Chief who is a solid white overo (son of LTDs Magic Man), only black pinto markings are inside his ears and he has beautiful blue eyes. One of our other horses, Coco who i think we all know lol, has blue eyes as well. I think there beautiful but i also fall for the coffee dark brown eyes. I wish i had a good picture. My classic has the biggest brown eyes you could imagine.

I think big beautiful eyes are just the icing on the cake


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 12, 2006)

> Those of you who do NOT like blue eyed horses - do your spouses have blue eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one of those who doesn't like blues, and yes, hubby has blue eyes, and I LOVE it!



I just don' tlike blue in horses or dogs, but LOVE them in people, cats, and goats lol!

Jessi


----------



## CKC (Nov 12, 2006)

We have two blue eyed geldings which I love their eyes. I do prefer dark(eyeliner) around the eyes.

This is Cole(he is a full brother to REO's Lotto) His eyes are crystal blue.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 13, 2006)

I love blue eyes the best, only have a couple that have blue eyes.

I recently sold my stallion that was a blue eyed black pinto( I regrret it now) and lost my best mare after a foaling. She was a tiny black pinto with two icey blue eyes.

My goal is to find a tiny blue eyed homozygous pinto stallion about 30" and also another blue eyed black pinto mare about 30-31"


----------

